# Linee Guida

## Cazzantonio

Anche se questo è un subforum del forum principale italiano le linee guida valgono anche qui  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vi invito come sempre a leggerle e pertanto vi posto il link per risparmiarvi la fatica di andare sul forum principale   :Wink: 

LINEE GUIDA

Il subforum "Forum di discussione italiano" è destinato a raccogliere qualsiasi topic che non ricada naturalmente nella sezione principale del forum, ovvero qualsiasi topic che non contenga richieste di supporto alla distribuzione Gentoo e argomenti di natura strettamente tecnica.

In particolare siete IT se postate questioni relative all'informatica e a GNU/*nix in generale, siete OT (e siete pertanto invitati ad usare tale tag) se parlate di altro   :Wink: 

Buona fruizione del forum e ricordate di non eccedere nell'OT... questo rimane pur sempre un forum di Gentoo  :Wink: 

Nel caso qualcuno di voi riscontrasse delle palesi violazioni delle linee guida e/o comportamenti scorretti e/o attacchi personali che sfociano nella volgarità e nelle minacce è pregato di segnalarlo ai moderatori tramite un pm (o un altro qualsiasi mezzo in grado di raggiungerli... se avete una voce potente....   :Wink:  )

----------

